# Installed cold air intake now check engine light is on



## WallyC (Jan 2, 2021)

I just installed a spectre cold air intake on my 2019 maxima and the check engine light came on. I made sure all clamps were tight and the mafs was connected properly. Any ideas?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Most likely it needs an IAVL (Idle Air Volume Learn) performed on the ECM. This will compensate for any changes in airflow and MAF characteristics you may have induced with the CAI. Chances are your MIL is coming from a P0101 (MAF performance).


----------



## WallyC (Jan 2, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Most likely it needs an IAVL (Idle Air Volume Learn) performed on the ECM. This will compensate for any changes in airflow and MAF characteristics you may have induced with the CAI. Chances are your MIL is coming from a P0101 (MAF performance).


thanks, yeah I think it maybean o2 censor not being used to the amount of air. I will figure it out


----------

